# What can I do with this cage?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I was given this cage to use for my pigeons, but I dont know what to do with it.
Its tallish, but narrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would ditch it and start over.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I was gonna suggest taking off the hardware cloth then having a bonfire lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

charis took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Have the bonfire first the hardware cloth will come off easier.
Dave


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Or---- lay it down on its side put 4 -2/4 legs on it one each corner close in sides bottom at back.Also cover top from weather. A little paint put in a door nest bx couple a roosts & a pr Fantails. My suggestion Good Luck
Ross


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Could make it into hawk trap ! lol just kidding..


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Hardware cloth is kinda pricey so I would save that. You may want it sometime. It looks like something someone with my skills would build.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Have the bonfire first the hardware cloth will come off easier.
> Dave


The heat will weaken the wire and welds and it will not be as strong.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I bet I could build that into a beautiful loft


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

burn it until it hits the ground


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I bet I could build that into a beautiful loft


But you have an unfair advantage - your overwhelming carpentry skills!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Burn it...........


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

did you take the pictures in the guys yard or your yard? if it's in his yard, leave it there, if it's in your yard, leave the gate open and hope somebody takes it.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*Keep It if that all you have..*

Well some people can’t do like some of us are able to do.. If this is the case ive seen worst... It would take around 50$-60$ with all new hardware but allot less if you can find material just look around. I would call it a good starter cage.. first id remove the wood floor, then add the loft part then get a stronger wire for the floor and a lil paint dose wonders!! If you need a drawing of what I would do send me the size of the sides and ill modify what I drew..


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I took it since it was given to me, I didnt want to hurt the guys feelings since he was being nice.
my husband is pretty handy and can fix about anything, so Im sure he can make it better,etc.

Adding a loft to it, is a great idea!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

good deal lol !!


----------

